# Fonctionnement de Flux de photos - transfert d'iPhone vers Mac : Rien ne va plus !



## WalkingMan (1 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis en quête d'un peu d'explication quand au fonctionnement de la synchronisation de "Flux de photo".

J'ai déjà eu des soucis par le passé, mais a force d'insister, en le désactivant d'un coté, puis de l'autre, et en redémarrant tout, ça avait fini par remarcher... mais là, que neni, depuis 3 jours : rien ! aucune photos prise avec mon iPhone X ne se transfert vers mon macbook 16" !!!

Pour résumé :
- J'ai 3 appareils : un iPhone X, un iPad Pro 12,9" 2018, et un Macbook Pro 16" 2019.
Ils sont tous les 3 a jour.

- Lorsque je prend une photo avec l'iPhone X, je la retrouve dans la photothèque de l'ipad : pas de soucis. Mais depuis 3 jours, pas moyen de la récupérer sur le mac dans "flux de photos" alors que dernièrement ca marchait très bien... rien a faire (batteries chargées, les 2 appareils sur le meme réseau wifi, et le mac sur le secteur).
Le plus étonnant c'est que lorsque je prend une photo avec l'iPad, alors celle-ci je la retrouve bien, pas de problème dans la photothèque du mac (et aussi dans flux de photos).
De meme cette photo (prise avec l'iPad) se trouve également sur la photothèque de l'iPhone X...

Il semblerait donc que le seul le transfert iPhone => Mac plante ! J'en suis réduit à me servir d'airdrop... Et de faire mes importations en "manuel" dans photos..

Si vous aviez une astuce ;-)

Merci.


----------



## billboc (14 Novembre 2020)

Je rencontre le même souci, flux photo est en rade ou ne fonctionne plus comme avant ?


----------



## Ibiscus (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour et bonne année,
Même soucis, mais depuis mon passage à Big Sur V11.1, avec un iPhone X et un iMac Pro.
Déjà sous Catalina il m'avait fallu décocher puis cocher dans les Préférences de Photos iCloud/Mon flux de photos pour que le transfert s'exécute, mais avec Big Sur rien n'y fait.


----------



## Ibiscus (4 Janvier 2021)

Pour « Mon flux de photos », le problème venait de l’iPhone : Je ne sais pas au juste quoi, mais le flux emmagasiné comportait 997 photos (je crois qu’il ne peut en contenir que 1000), j’ai coupé le flux, ce qui a remis le flux à zéro, mais cela ne s’est pas normalisé pour autant immédiatement, mais dans la nuit suivante, il a retrouvé les photos de 30 derniers jours. Bizarre !


----------



## mikalak (17 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, Je suis dans la meme situation, impossible de faire fonctionner le flux de réseau entre mon iPhone 12 et mon MacBook Air. Les deux appareils ont été mis à jour ! 
merci de votre aide.


----------



## ericse (18 Avril 2022)

mikalak a dit:


> impossible de faire fonctionner le flux de réseau entre mon iPhone 12 et mon MacBook Air. Les deux appareils ont été mis à jour !


Bonjour,
Tu as essayé cette solution : https://forums.macg.co/threads/mon-flux-photos-ne-fonctionne-plus.1371873/post-14234043 ?


----------



## mikalak (18 Avril 2022)

OH que oui,! mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. En revanche, les photos reçues sur whatapps, sont bien dans le flux!


----------



## masterpact777 (22 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,

Je relance ce sujet car j ai le même problème: pas de photo prise de mon iPhone ne remonte vers le flux photos de mon iMac...
Par contre, je viens de découvrir que google photo a récupérer tout ce que je ne vois plus sur mon mac.
google photo a un ID different de iCloud !!! mais est sur mon ipad et sur évidement dans safari du mac...
Merci de votre aide


----------



## samsonite4 (22 Mai 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai déjà il y a quelque temps ouvert un post à ce sujet et depuis j'ai renoncé à trouver une logique au fonctionnement de Flux de photos (ou plutôt à son dysfonctionnement). 

Cette fonctionnalité marche de façon tellement  erratique qu'il est préférable d'utiliser airdrop.


----------



## masterpact777 (22 Mai 2022)

Merci samsonite.

mais qq un peut me dire commet une partie de mon flux photos de  iCloud se retrouve sur google photos...
je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir fait une action particulière dans ce sens.
pour rappel, le compte iCloud et google ont 2 ID différents...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## macdgé (13 Juin 2022)

samsonite4 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai déjà il y a quelque temps ouvert un post à ce sujet et depuis j'ai renoncé à trouver une logique au fonctionnement de Flux de photos (ou plutôt à son dysfonctionnement).
> 
> Cette fonctionnalité marche de façon tellement  erratique qu'il est préférable d'utiliser airdrop.


Hello,
même constat pour moi avec l'iMac Monterey., mais çà marche 1 poil mieux avec high sierra , allez comprendre !!!


----------

